
Home Internet with Anonymity Built In - zoowar
http://technologyreview.com/web/26981/?p1=MstRcnt&a=f
======
perucoder
Sounds like this could open the door to a lot of private communication being
exposed:

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/wikileaks-
documents...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/wikileaks-documents/)

